# Mental exercises for DP/DR from a specialized hospital



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello my friends,

I have depersonalization and derealization for 1 year now. I think, it came with the consum of Cannabis I've tried very much. I was at a hospital which is specialized for depersonalization
(https://www.unimedizin-mainz.de/psychosomatik/patienten/krankheitsbilder/depersonalisation.html).

In this hospital they made a normal therapy, not adjusted to depersonalization. There were one-on-one interview once a week, group therapy 2-3x a week, dance therapie 2-3x a week and art therapie 2-3x a week.
Even there were gymnastic groups once a week. I was there for four weeks.

The stay there helped me NOT, but I want to give my experience from there to you, maybe it can help YOU.
We became there a letter with tipps and tricks for DP and DR. I have scanned this in for you. The letter is in german and I can't translate it, because i am not so good in english. But you can do it for yourself.

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:84]

In the hospital they checked my blood and urin, but they only checked ONE value from my thyroid, especially the TSH value.

Here in this forum all the user think that the DP/DR is mental. I thought this even but after I was by 2 hypnotic therapists, 2 normal therapists and in the hospital. Nothing helped.

I tried L-Tryptophan, L-Theanin, Neurodoron, Neurexan, but nothing helped. I don't tried medicaments like antidepressiva, I just tried second times tavor but just to have a little bit fun at the weekend, but tavor is shit for me...

My thoughts are now:

DP and DR can even have an organic reason.

Here in my thread:

http://www.symptome.ch/vbboard/koennte-problem/123215-depersonalisation-derealisation-innere-unruhe-panik.html

the users speak from heavy metals (toxics) or my thyroid or a histaminintolerance. I could not believe it but then I found for example this thread:

http://www.symptome.ch/vbboard/koennte-problem/118706-benommenheit-muedigkeit-wattegefuehl-etc.html

They call thyroid hypofunction for example. Some users said, that the DP/DR went away when they became there hormones (L-Tyroxin).

Other people speak from heavy metals e.g.

And now the HISTAMIN INTOLERANCE:

http://www.symptome.ch/vbboard/koennte-problem/88500-benommenheit-abgeschlagenheit-usw-2.html

Here they speak from "Wattegefühl im Kopf", which means the DP/DR. A histamin intolerance is a food intolerance.

Histamin intolerance is caused by many reasons, for example heavy metals, STRESS the darm flora and and and... here you can read it in english:

http://www.foodsmatter.com/allergy_intolerance/histamine/articles/histamine_joneja.html

I tried even ATOSIL (PROMETHAZINE). Man people think Atosil is for anxiety etc. But when we read the description from promethazine, we know, that promethazine is a ANTI HISTAMINIKA.

When I use Promethazine, the Dp is decrease and i can hear normaly and I can think clear.

But here the people speak from ALKS-5461 for example or other medicaments, which are for depressions etc. I don't understand that. Everyonein this forum says, that DP is mental. Many in other german forums says its mental, and many says its organic and the people who have this even, were recovered by healing the organic reason.

What is right and what not?

Who can help me? What can I do?

I take Chlorella for two weeks now. My Dp seems to decrease, but my DP was stronger last year. I want to say, that my DP decreases from month to month, so there must not be a connection with Chlorella....but it can be.... and when yes, then there must be a problem with heavy metals or histamin intolerance or both...

*What me helped: Not go to sleep. I have tried this for two times. And every time, when I woke up, the DP was went for 2-3 hours. When I have DP, I can't remember some memories. Some memories are hidden.*

*So, when I am tired, i don't go to sleep. I try to stay. And before my eyes get close, I notice, that my memories come without my control and the memories are 2-3 years old. The glas slice (DP) is going away without my control, it is like an enforcement. When I then go to sleep, i dream about very old people (girls from my past or old friends, situations). And then, when i wake up, the dp is for the first 20-30 minutes there, and then it is away for 2-3 minutes. I don't know if this is a fluke or there is a connection.*


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> I take Chlorella for two weeks now. My Dp seems to decrease, but my DP was stronger last year. I want to say, that my DP decreases from month to month, so there must not be a connection with Chlorella....but it can be....


Your depersonalization was caused by Cannabis which changed around some in your brain. Because of this Chlorella is most likely doing nothing, but your symptoms are improving by themselves.

In my opinion both the Uni Mainz and Matthias Michal suck.


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

But here:

https://www.ht-mb.de/forum/showthread.php?1098649-Der-Umgang-mit-der-quot-Watte-im-Kopf-quot-dem-Schwindel-und-dem-komischen-K%F6rpergef%FChl

a user writes:

"Wow, danke für die Erklärung!







Mit diesem Gefühl bin ich gut 3 Jahre rumgelaufen bevor Hashi diagnostiziert wurde und ich dachte es wäre die Strafe für meine früheren Cannabis-Sünden *loooool*







"

He says, that he has 3 years DP, then Hashi was diagnosed. And he thought, that the DP was the "punishment" for his cannabis trips in the past...

So I think, when we have a problem with our thyroid, cannabis can trigger DP/DR????!!!!


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Pushhhhhhh.....


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

If you got your symptoms immediately after Cannabis the cause is most likely Cannabis and nothing else.

In your post I read that your symptoms decreased significantly in the course of time. So just wait and see if they go away by themselves.


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Hmm ok. I only mean that when the DP, likely by me, is caused by cannabis or another mental reason, we have NOT a influence at it and meditation, the bible or something other doesn't can help by it and ONLY the time can help and this problem can only go away by itself without our influence, so or so. Is this right? Because when this is not right, I ask to me, why the Therapists didn't help me or why I have palpitation and can't meditate.

I don't know, if the users here only have DP/DR or if they have even like me symptoms like palpitation, uneasiness and inner suffering, without that we have an influence at it.

I watched at me today, that my symptoms gone away when I DON'T sleep. I had not slept the last night and in the morning, when I went home, my symptoms were gone away. So I think, there CAN BE a organic problem, like the adrenal glands or something else.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Hmm ok. I only mean that when the DP, likely by me, is caused by cannabis or another mental reason, we have NOT a influence at it and meditation, the bible or something other doesn't can help by it and ONLY the time can help and this problem can only go away by itself without our influence, so or so. Is this right?


Only medication or neuromodulation might help for depersonalization. Psychotherapy is not effective in most cases,

But your symptom seem to get better over the course of time, which is not the case for most. So just wait it out until it's gone or it doesn't improve anymore.



> Because when this is not right, I ask to me, why the Therapists didn't help me or why I have palpitation and can't meditate.


Because the Uni Mainz is crap.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

TDX said:


> In my opinion both the Uni Mainz and Matthias Michal suck.


@TDX: Could you eleborate on this? Just curious.

@LostTheRealness: The album you uploaded is a collection of standard CBT exercises.

For some people with episodic depersonalization, derealization they might bring relief.

The attention or preoccupation is diverted so clients will focus on a positive self-image and break the fear cycle.

For most people with chronic depersonalization, derealization these exercises won't do anything.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> @LostTheRealness: The album you uploaded is a collection of standard CBT exercises.


And some mindfulness. Beside psychoanalysis this is his second quirk. There is no evidence that these exercises are really useful.



> @TDX: Could you eleborate on this? Just curious.


He uses depersonalization as a retreat area for psychoanalysis and psychodynamic psychotherapy. Because of this he lies to the patients and the public by telling that depersonalization can be cured with psychodynamic psychotherapy and at the same time he downplays the disorder in interviews. At the same time he dismisses medication, although it shows much more promise than psychtherapy.


----------

